# Street lights...



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*So, I have a story. We just moved into a new neigborhood and down the street my neigbor told me that he pays to have the street light up and on and then preceeds to tell me he wants to have the neigbors help pay the bill. 

Meanwhile, I am praying he can't afford it and they turn it OFF. I'm a horrible neigbor, but it ruins a good haunt. 


Here's a thought...

BB GUN??

 *


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, we have a big ol' streetlight, right at the end of our driveway! But if it wasn't there, I think a lot of tots wouldn't come down our street at all, since we live on the cul-de-sac of a dead end street. Even though it's a bright light, all my other lights and decorations still show up pretty well. Of course, my decorations are more fun than creepy!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a street light at the corner of my front yard, I use it for a witch crash. The light is not that strong so it adds to the whole effect.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a streetlight that is really orange right across the street. I also have glass sliding doors in my living room that it shines right in. Usually I curse its existence, but I use it as part of the mood lighting for Halloween!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Our has an orange-ish light...we just throw a tarp over it for the night.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Streetlight at the side of the driveway. I hate it! Our graveyard would look sooo much better without it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

raising hand..... have a street light in corner of yard and love it. the light seeps through the oak tree branches and casts creepy shadows into the yard...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> raising hand..... have a street light in corner of yard and love it. the light seeps through the oak tree branches and casts creepy shadows into the yard...


If you have oak trees that would be awesome, but not if you have a bare front yard and trees only off to the side. 

Lucky Duck!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Me... They changed the streetlights in my neighborhood recently. They used to be pretty dim, and it wasn't a problem. The new streetlights are these "fancy" type and they are not only REALLY bright but there is one right in front of my house! The new lights have a higher light on an arm that stretches over the street, and a lower light that lights up the sidewalks/lawns. It's really annoying. Last year was the first Halloween they had the new lights up, and I seriously considered trying to shut down or cover the one in front of my house. Unfortunately they poles are tall so it would be difficult to cover or block them. I thought of trying to figure out how they were triggered or controlled, but no luck with that.
It's too bad we had to remove the giant tree in front of our house (it was getting in the sewers) because that would have helped a lot to block the light. 

They look like these:









You obviously can't tell there, but they are VERY bright, and white.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

similar to glockink, we would throw a heavy duty trash bag over our street light for the main nights. it worked well enough and no harm done!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

no street light but last year, we were in an apt on the second floor with a huge light that hung on the wall of the building right outside my huge living room window..i cursed that light for a month as it washed out my window display.....one week, to the day, after Halloween, that sucker went out and they couldnt fix it for 4 months....that really irked me....then I made them move me to a bigger townhouse anyways, so...no more stinkin' light!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I forgot to add, these lights are placed every 75 feet or so all the way down each block (alternating sides of the street). They're so bright that when you're outside at night it almost seems like daylight!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

MarkOf13 said:


> Raise your hand if you do a yard haunt and have a street light blaring down on your setup. While, at the same time, your neighbor that never decorates for anything is sitting in complete darkness.


 
Wow that's exactley me. I thought the light would be a huge problem but thankfully I made alot of distractions in the yard so people did not care.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad to know I am not the only one with this issue! Last year I borrowed my neighbors spot light and "turned it off". The light at my front yard has a light sensor on top of it, just shine the spot light and bam its off for a bit, dam thing is WAY to high to put something over it.....


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MarkOf13 said:


> Raise your hand if you do a yard haunt and have a street light blaring down on your setup. While, at the same time, your neighbor that never decorates for anything is sitting in complete darkness.


Hand is raised 3 times! I have a corner lot that has to deal with not 1 but 3 streetlights, makes it all quite difficult.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

zombiefrac said:


> similar to glockink, we would throw a heavy duty trash bag over our street light for the main nights. it worked well enough and no harm done!


Ok so how do you manage that?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ummmmmmmmm no?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

My hand is raised.... 

Street Light and Trafic Light


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Our street is really dark. We only have 1 light which is located across the street and slightly over from our house. It actually helps illuminate our graveyard which is on our side yard (we have 1 1/2 lots). I just wish TOT times started later because it's daylight when I'm sitting outside fully made up.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

This is going to be my first year competing against the street light on the corner. I had a gorgeous old tree that blocked most of the light from hitting the yard until a month ago. The town took it down for liability reasons. It was technically on their property.

Let me put it this way: I have to use a big ugly white pop-up tent for one of my props now and I'm not happy about it. I don't have the budget to cover the entire thing in a color that actually matches my haunt and I don't have the time to scrap my haunt theme and build from the ground up.

On the plus side, I'll be able to use fewer flood lights to light the yard for safety. That streetlight has the front walkway covered. On the minus side, I'll be fighting against the streetlight for my ambient lighting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> Our street is really dark. We only have 1 light which is located across the street and slightly over from our house.


This is me too. 

It's at the top of the power pole so no climbing up to cover it up. The neighbors whose yard it's on don't do Halloween so they don't have a problem with it.

They just replaced it in the spring or late winter & it's like daylight at night now. And when there's a full moon, fuggedaboutit, you might actually get a moon/light burn from it all. 

It shines right into our BR but thankfully we've got dark walls, curtains & blinds so it's not a problem there, but this will be my first Halloween with it & I'm sure it's gonna ruin my graveyard in some fashion.

I've always complained I needed more lighting but this wasn't what I was going for!


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

HauntedHorror said:


> I forgot to add, these lights are placed every 75 feet or so all the way down each block (alternating sides of the street). They're so bright that when you're outside at night it almost seems like daylight!


My situation is not quite as bad as that. I wouldn't even say I'm lucky compared to you. Got any plans on what you're gonna do?


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I am one of the lucky ones. I live in the middle of my block and am the only house on my side of the street. We have the pole but no light fixture and it has been that way for the 6yrs I have owned this house. It sucks the other 11 months when you wish you could see things at night but in Oct. I am just fine with there being absolute darkness.


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a corner house and a street light in my from yard. I climb up the day before (22ft extension ladder) and set up a laser pointer aimed at the light sensor. The day of Halloween, all I have to do is climb back up and turn it on. I tried the trash bag route, but the light bled through something firece. No one seems to notice or care that the light is out for a few hours.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Corner lot here too, with many street lights to battle. Our lights aren't the pretty ones either, they are the tall ones they use on highways and intersections. No way to darken them. When we first moved here my dh used a laser to trick the sensor, but I didn't want any problems or concerns so we didn't do that.

This is the first year we are moving the majority of our haunt into our garage. I'm so excited that I won't have to worry about wind, weather, or darn street lights!


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

I have one in front of the neighbors yard, very close to me. Its new, so this is the first year I will have to deal with it. Of course I will be in Salem this Halloween, so I am only putting out a partial spread. Next year we will see.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope, luckily There are absolutely NO lights on our street at all. For some reason the township only put street lights every other street in our sub. 
For the last 2 years (I am a n00b!!) the only light in my cemetery was from the porch light - I know - what the heck was I thinking!! But I am paying a visit to my friendly neighborhood Spirit tonight to get some purple lights to wrap around my fence & also some floods.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*No street lights along our street, dark, dark , dark. People walk their dogs at night and you can't see them until you are almost upon them...so dangerous! Some give you a dirty look when you hit the highbeams...but I don't want to hit anyone. *


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can see 3 street lights from my porch. They are not really bright or anything. The only light that bothers me is the one in the huge new sign the mechanic had put up this summer. His business is two places away from mine. His stupid light is so bright it messes up the brand new solar light we put in this summer(16 in all). The ones on his side are constantly getting messed up and will not come on because of all the bright light hitting them. We have a large tree in the front yard so we only have the right amount.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

MarkOf13 said:


> My situation is not quite as bad as that. I wouldn't even say I'm lucky compared to you. Got any plans on what you're gonna do?


Last year I just dealt with it. This year I'm thinking of trying the spotlight idea (shine a light on it to see if it is controlled with a light sensor) and if that doesn't work the light right in front of my house might just have a mysterious outage on the 31st...
Either that or I'll have to learn how to throw a bolo-type throw net and launch a garbage bag over it!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

zombiefrac said:


> similar to glockink, we would throw a heavy duty trash bag over our street light for the main nights. it worked well enough and no harm done!


I honestly can't imagine getting away with that in L.A. Number 1 the street lights are so high I don't know how you'd get up there, and number 2 it's got to be totally illegal to do so. Don't know if the neighbors would appreciate it either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HauntedHorror said:


> Last year I just dealt with it. This year I'm thinking of trying the spotlight idea (shine a light on it to see if it is controlled with a light sensor)...


I never thought of this!! 

I may have to test this theory before Halloween. 

Genius. just. geen-ee-yuss!!


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I never thought of this!!
> 
> I may have to test this theory before Halloween.
> 
> Genius. just. geen-ee-yuss!!


That's one of the best things I like about this site. Have a problem coming up with a solution... throw it out on the forum and a little while later... problem solved!! Alot of times I'm like duh!! That was obvious.

But I have to honestly say that it wouldn't have occured to me to shine a light on a street light to turn it off. (another one of those "duh" moments )


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

If you hook a carefully aimed spotlight up to a thunder and lightning machine, you may just be able to get the streetlight to go out with your lightning strikes. How cool would that be!?


----------



## Thanos (Sep 8, 2009)

At the beginning of spring we got a pamphlet in the mail stating the the city was upgrading our street lights to new brighter more effecient lights. I didn't really care, the lights were 2 houses away in either direction. Then one day I watch them raise a new brighter street light, on my front lawn! I have no trees on my yard and now I can cast a shadow standing at my front door, it's that bright. My front door is about 30 feet diagonally from the light, across my yard. You'd think they'd have to tell you that they're moving the light to your yard. Now I have to go through my basement and find my old bb gun, that should fix the problem.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I know in the past, some forum members talked about shining a laser pointer at the light sensor to make the street light go out. For that I guess you would need to know where the light sensor is located on the pole.
Or if not, just try "shotgunning" for it!
I think the streetlights in our neighborhood have the sensors right on the very top.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if they use sensors for the ones around here, I think they may be either all controlled by a single sensor placed somewhere, or they may be on a timer...


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I pointed a strong flash light at the top of my street light and it did shut it off... for about 10 seconds. I couldn't get the same results with a laser pointer, I'm guessing because I couldn't hold the laser steady enough. I thought about it, and covering up your street light probably isn't the best idea. You will be liable if anything happens because of it (i.e. if someone gets hurt for any reason). 

Luckily I'm enclosing my whole front yard and making a walk-through. I don't have to worry about my street light affecting my display.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Raising hand, I have a street light right at the end of my driveway and there are no trees around to block the light. It lights uop my front yard and porch I also have a big picture window and that is also awash with the stupid light , so no decorating there . Unless I turn off the lights in the house. And that don`t work here.
BB gun sounds good right about now lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'v got an idea. Throw rocks and brake the lights?


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Both of my hands are up. I've been complaining about the street light since we bought the house. I completely ruins the set-up.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Our across the street neighbors "don't do Halloween" and when we 1st moved here our street lamp on their property was NEVER on. When they saw us decorating somehow the light miraculously turned on just about a week before Halloween. Luckily, it is not SUPER bright, but what I figured out is that the _lovely gentleman _across the street had the bottom panel out of the light post and was able to turn it on and off. Instead of fighting with him, since it is a yellowish color we make it work with our yard and what we have out. That worked last year.

He added a bright day lookin' floodlight in front of his garage since then and we are trying to make that work for 2010. The woods around the house will help, but it is more difficult when you have a neighbor like that. We'll see what happens.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I think the streetlights in our neighborhood have the sensors right on the very top.


I know ours have sensors because they'll come on during a storm or any time it gets dark enough.

I'm gonna borrow my uncle's deer spotting light & see if that works.


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a street light right across the street from the end of my driveway...as you can see in the picture it doesn't seem to affect the lighting on the display at all...I was worried since this was my first year decorating for Halloween...









I will be one upping myself next year but I think it is a good start...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Everyone please keep in mind that doing things like trying to break the lights with rocks or shooting it out is against the law and could get you in serious trouble. DON'T DO IT.

What if you took out a streetlight and a kid got run over due to low light conditions? (in my neighborhood, there are TOTs running all over the place and cars still drive like idiots) What if you are shooting at the light and it ricochets into someone's house or property? What if a pet or a child stepped in broken glass if you did succeed in breaking it?

Or what if the neighbors just saw/heard you outside with a shotgun shooting up into the sky? Fun to explain you're not a crazy person and just trying to vandalize the streetlight to them and the police... 

PLEASE, JUST DON'T DO IT. Use some common sense.

Covering it with a temporary light blocker should be attempted with caution. Unless you are an expert with electricity, don't mess with the control access panels.

Contacting your local municipal facility that deals with the lights and see if there is anything they can do (turn off for a few hours, replace with a lower light orange).

Or you could just work with the light. Unless you have a stadium light aimed directly at your house, it's still going to cast shadows and look like night time. It's not the end of the world if you have a streetlight nearby... your haunt can still be great.

Plan for next year too... plant something nice that will grow fast and eventually BLOCK the #@$! light if it's a real problem.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

A can of black spray paint on a really long stick??


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

tumblindice and murtisha,
we lived in a gated community where the street lights were about 18ft high. husband would stand on ladder and would use an extendable pole to place the bag over the light. we had street lights about every fourth house so there was light for driving and TOTs. i would think it very difficult trying to do this to a public street lamp. i am interested to know if the laser/spot light method would work on the lamps here. good luck to all!


----------



## bagman29 (Oct 18, 2010)

Not only do I have a street light right in front of my house but its like 30-40 feet high. No chance i could possibly cover it with something


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

(Hand raised.) Here is a view of my house from across the street. We live on a cul de sac. As you can see, I have five, count them, five lights that shine right down the middle of my yard.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

ughhh raising hand as well! It always goes out and it takes them forever to changeeee it! but it hasn't gone out yet  i was just outside praying for it to go out for the 22nd lol it was out last halloween party and i loved itttt that way the neighbors down the way cant see what we are up to! lol


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Yup I got one and I am really thinking of giving my neighbor kids a Red Ryder BB gun for christmas,,(in hope he shoots it out) it is a bright as the sun Halogen model.. it burnzez I say it burnzsez


----------



## Brewster1a (Sep 5, 2009)

*Street light problem*

We too had a street light right at the end of our driveway. But a long pole i made for putting up christmas decorations and a can of black spray paint activated by a draw string Took care of my side of the streetlight. I dont think anyone has ever noticed. But its much better for my blacklight effects..


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

you have driven past my house...I hate the light. 

Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

It's blacker than the inside of a cow at my house.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

If you take a laser light and point it at the street light it will turn off


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

There have been some friendly and heated discussions on this topic over the years here. Do a search and you can find certain remedies or workarounds to streetlights.
I know what worked for me...hint hint... but I cannot recommend anything to anyone due to safety, legal, other reasons. But I would recommend searching for threads in which I posted or started. Hint hint.

Ha... 

PS - no solution should involve breaking anything, be it equipment, bones or laws.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a big ol' street light across the house. It's bright enough out we could work in the garden at midnight. It's very frustrating because it completely washes out all the lighting I put up. I want to ask housing if I could make a cover for it but I have a feeling they will say no.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep - hand raised. BUT... Mother Nature and a huge tree is on our side. It has been growing and filling out nicely so that now - the light is happily blurred by creepy tree limbs. Hopefully - the leaves will not totally drop b4 10/31


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

wilbret said:


> There have been some friendly and heated discussions on this topic over the years here. Do a search and you can find certain remedies or workarounds to streetlights.
> I know what worked for me...hint hint... but I cannot recommend anything to anyone due to safety, legal, other reasons. But I would recommend searching for threads in which I posted or started. Hint hint.
> 
> Ha...
> ...


LOL LOL LOL _ "Hint hint..." LOL


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep street light at the end of our driveway, but it doesn't stop the people from coming. Oh Well !


----------



## bagman29 (Oct 18, 2010)

wilbret said:


> There have been some friendly and heated discussions on this topic over the years here. Do a search and you can find certain remedies or workarounds to streetlights.
> I know what worked for me...hint hint... but I cannot recommend anything to anyone due to safety, legal, other reasons. But I would recommend searching for threads in which I posted or started. Hint hint.
> 
> Ha...
> ...


I cant go with your method. My street light is WAYYY too high.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Now, what if a bunch of balloons were to accidentally get stuck on the streetlight? That would be a shame.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Now, what if a bunch of balloons were to accidentally get stuck on the streetlight? That would be a shame.


That is an excellent idea! I mean, you just tied them to the post and they worked their way all the way to the top!


----------

